# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] اماكن الفسح والسهرات في القاهره (بالاسعار )

## حسام عمر

*أليكم أخواني الأعضاء بعض الأماكن الشيقه والممتعه في القـــاهره 
ألي تقضوا فيها أوقات ممتعه ومتدفوش كتير
وأتمنى أن الفكره تنول أعجاب الجميع
***

**


*1- اكسبرسو
المهندسين
17 شارع شهاب
الحد الأدنى:5 ج
ساعات العمل:OPen 24 hrs
يصلح لسهرة مع أصدقائك، ويستحق ما ستدفعه، ولكن لا تتوقع أن تسمعوا بعضكم فالموسيقى عالية للغاية 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2- سبورتس كافيه
المهندسين
شارع البطل أحمد عبد العزيز

***
**
**
**

*مكان جميل جدا ومناسب جدا لمشاهدة المباريات المحليه والعالميه
السعر::متوسط

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3- سبكترا
المهندسين
14 شارع عبد الحميد لطفي 
ساعات العمل:07:30 - 01:00
الحد الأدنى:12ج
من السهل ادمان ما يقدم من طعام سواء في البيت، العمل، أو في مكانهم الظريف،لا تنس أن "تحبس" بقهوتهم المتعددة النكهات. 
ويوجد به (( أماكن لغير المدخنين ))

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4- اوردونيا سنتر
((6 أكتوبر))
الحي السابع مجاورة لجامعة 6 أكتوبر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5- المعمورة
المنيل
1 شارع السرايا امام قصر محمد علي
ساعات العمل:08:00 - 03:00
الأجازة الأسبوعية:مفتوح طول الأسبوع
مكان لطيف يطل على الفرع الضيق من النيل، تجنب الذهاب إلى هناك أيام الخميس وإلا وجدت نفسك في فرح 
وأنت متعرفش أي واحد فيهم 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6- جراند كافيه
الجيزة
باخرة تي جي اي شارع النيل
الحد الأدنى:21 ج
ساعات العمل00 - 
سلسلة من الكافيتيريات المكشوفة، شاشات تلفزيون كبيرة،شيشة،و قائمة طعام جيدة 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7- سيلنترو
مدينة نصر(( سيتي سنتر مدينة نصر))
مصر الجديدة ((87 شارع الميرغني))
الحي السابع مجاورة لجامعة 6 أكتوبر
السعر:::متوسط
الوجبات خفيفة وتناسب تماما استراحة الغذاء وسط يوم العمل – مع وجود نية استكمال ذلك العمل! سلطات طازجة وشوربة ممتازة. اذا كنت لا تزال تشعر بالجوع، جرب سندويتش اللحم المتميز. 
ساعات العمل:24 ساعة

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8- فرح
المهندسين (( 22 شارع عبد الحميد لطفي ))
المعادي ((شارع النصر، بجوار بنزينة كالتكس ))
مصر الجديدة(( 100 شارع عمار بن ياسر ))
السعر:: متوسط
الأجازة الأسبوعية:مفتوح طول الأسبوع

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9- لاجورمانديز
الجيزة
فرست مول خلف حديفة الحيوان
ساعات العمل00 - 19:00
السعر::غالي
مكان رومنسي جدا جدا جدا وهي مكان لغير المدخنين 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10- مومنتو كافيه
الدقي
37 شارع عمان، من شارع محي الدين أبو العز
السعر::متوسط

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11- الفيشاوي
خان الخليلي
ساعات العمل:12:00 -00:00
القهوة الشهيرة فى قلب خان الخليلى، تقدم كافة المشروبات المتاحة فى المقاهى "البلدى"، بما فيها الشيشة المتميزة، مفتوحة 24 ساعة فى اليوم (على ما يبدوالقهوة الشهيرة فى قلب خان الخليلى، تقدم كافة المشروبات المتاحة فى المقاهى "البلدى"، بما فيها الشيشة المتميزة، مفتوحة 24 ساعة فى اليوم
(( وعلى ما يبدو أن الحجز ضروري ))

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12-نجيب محفوظ
خان الخليلي
5 سكة البادستان خان الخليلي 
ساعات العمل - 02:00
الأجازة الأسبوعية:مفتوح طول الأسبوع
السعر::غالي
قهوة ومطعم شهير جدا، يدار بكفاءة عالية 

**
* 
*ممكن الدور 26 في جراند حياة متخفوش مش غالي أوي اسمه 69 بس هو مطعم وكافيه والمشكلة إنه في سيبيريت بار* 

*عندي كام مكان كده ...تحف فنية 
والميزة فيهم انهم في منتهى النضافة والرقي وفي نفس الوقت في منتهى الرخص

أول حاجة حديقة الأزهر** :
مكان في منتهى الروعة والجمال ..... الدخول بـ5 جنيه والكافيهات اللي جوا من غير منيمم وأسعارها معقولة جدا

دار الأوبرا** :
**طبعا مش المسرح ...انما في الساحة الخارجية مكان جميل لأقصى درجة وفي 3كافيهات واحد جنب مركز الابداع وواحد جوا مركز الهناجر وواحد جنب مكتبة الموسيقى...كافيهات شيك جدا ورخيصة جدا

ساقية عبدالمنعم الصاوي بالزمالك** :
هو مكان اصلا عبارة عن مركز ثقافي تحت كوبري أبوالفدا في الزمالك ....بس تحفة ...وفيه جزء منه على النيل مباشرة في كافيه صغير (( محدود الامكانيات )) بس الفيو هناك جبااار بمعنى الكلمة و رخيص لأقصى درجة.* 

*الباشا le pache 1901 المنيمم ب 160 دا كان من سنه تقريبا و هى فيها رقاصه

و بيفتح الساعه 7 و بيقفل الساعه 2

عندك امبريال 
بنفس السعر

و السرايا 




ب 150 مينيمم



. النايل سيتي Nile City

وهي سفينة عائمة وثابتة على النيل ايضا وتحتوي على عدة مطاعم منها ستديو مصر و شيلييز وبعد فيه مطعم ناسيته .... والمكان راقي أيضا وفي مستوى الباشا والسرايا.

و 150 المنيمم

فرايديز 

وهي عبارة عن سفينة ثابتة على النيل وايضا فيها مجموعة من المطاعم مثل مطعم للاكلات البحرية ومطعم فرايديز ... عجبني ديكور فرايديز. والاسعار على حسب طلبك. وهي قريبة من مجمع الفيرست مول
**
* 
*سيلينترو المرغني** شغال و سعره مهاود ... ممكن مينمم 15 أو 20 مش فاكر الرقم بالظبط

و برضو قالى إن بلانيت أفريكا Planet Africa** اللي فى سفير حلو و ديكوره عالي أوي و العصير فيه ب 17 جنيه

و واحد تاني قالي إن الكافيه الى فى سيتي ستارز تحت خالص جنب النافورة** ... طلب سندويتشين بطاطس و فراخ و عليهم 2 عصير و واحد شاي ب 90 جنيه ... قعدة لذيذة بس مكلفة

و واحد تالت قالي عليك و على أفخمها فندق ... مثلاً شيراتون المطار ... عشان كان شغال فيه ... كوبايتين عصير مانجا الواحدة ب 30 ... يعني الإتنين 60 و تعد على حمام السباحة و آخر تظبيط ... آه هما 60 جنيه فى 2 عصير ... بس بص للمكان و القعدة الى إنت قاعد فيها عاملة إزاي ... مكان رومانسي و شاعري أوي
**
* 
** جراند كافيه المعادي : على النيل .. ممتااااز .. القعده هناك تجنن و ليها أكتر من شكل .. مودرن .. كلاسيك .. و المشروبات هناك من 4 - 10 جنيه .. و السندوتشات من 12-18 جنيه
بس ضروري تطلب الحساب قبل الساعه 6 .. لأنه من بعد 6 في مينمم 22
* النايل بولينج:
تحت كوبري الجامعه .. قدام الـ swizz resturant .. مكان ممتاز .. و المينمم 11 جنيه و ربع
ب 135 جنيه المينمم


سفينة جراند حياة 
وهي سفينة متحركة تابعة لفندق جراند حياة وفيها بوفية مفتوح غداء وعشاء ومواعيد الغداء الساعة 2 ظهراً و 5 عصراً ومدة الجولة ساعتين الاسعار 211 جنية للعشاء و 125 جنية للغداء .* 

*سبورتس كافيه اللى فى المهندسين ..

الحد الادنى / 25 ج .. و كمان المكان هايل

أنصحكم فيه بجد .. خصوصا لو رايحين تتفرجوا على متشات الكوره .
**
* 
*حديقة الأزهر لو حبيت تاكل هناك فيه منيمام 35 جنيه للفرد
**
* 
*فى مكان جامد جدا
ال i.p.c
ده مكان جامد جدا فى كل حاجة ومميزات كتير
1- السعر 10 جنيه وليك 20 رمية بولينج بالعشرة جنيه ديه*

*مكان جامد موووووووووووووت على النيل اسمه نادى نقابه المحامين 
القاعده هناك جامده مووووووووووووووت والاسعار رخيصه جدا المنجه ب 3 جنيه والشيش طاووق ب5 جنيه 
والقاعده على النيل تفتح النفس وتخلى الكلام طالع منك زى السكينه فى الحلاوه
بس العيب الوحيد انه للمحاميين بس
لو ليك حد محامى خد كارنيه النقابه وادخل وادعيلى*

*تريانون
والمكان ده تحفة بصراحة انا مروحتش الفرع بتاعه اللى بيقولو انه فى الازهر باركبس جربت بتاع المهندسين واسكنرية والاحسن منهم الفرع اللى قدام شيراتون القاهرة
بصراحة الفرع ده قنبلة والفيو فيه تحفة
وعلى فكرة* _الميني مم فيه مش كتير 
هو على ما اتذكر 25جندى طول الاسبوع ماعدا الخميس والجمعة بيكون 35 عشان بيبقى فى باند
بس بصراحةكل اللى هتشربوه هناك تحفة وخاصة الشوكليت فادج_

*النايل بولينج رخييص جدا وموقعه بجد جاامد جدا المنيمم بتاعه ب 11 جنيه بس وممكن تاكل واحد سندوتش بانيه وبيبسي وتدفع 14 جنيه بس..دة مكاني المفضل
في كنووز في سيتي ستارز منصحش بيه عشان غاالي وخنييق جدا وتحسه ضيق اوي رغم ان مساحتة كبيرة جدا..واحد شيشة واتنين موكا يعملولهم بتاع 40 ولا 50 جنيه متعرفش على ايه..
عندك داار القمر مطعم لبنااني شكلة قشطة بس بصراحة منصحش بيه خااالص..يرسملك سندوتش تحسه يشبع 10 فألاخر يطلع بتاعة مفعوصة ومألحفة كدة..وبياخدو بتاع 7 جنيه خدمة وباردو متسألنيش ليه..
في سيدي منصور فضهر مصطفى محموود كافيه لذيذ ومتخفي كدة وهادي ومنك للسما على طوول..
عندك كافيه هادي باردو وجمييل جدا قبل النايل بولينج عند كوبري عباس رخييص جدا ومن غير منيمم..تاكل سندوتش وتشرب كابتشينو ولا حاجة ب12 جنيه مثلا..بس لازم لطلبه كليه شرطة..بيشوفو الكارنيهات..
وطبعا طبعا الراااااااائعه جدا الازهر بارك دي تحفة بجد..تتمشى فيها وفي جواها عند لعب الاطفال كشك كدة هات من عندة بيبس وشيبس وشوكو وظبط حياتك تقريبا زيادة بتاع نص جنيه عن برة اسعارة وتقعد فأي حتة هناك كراسي..انا شخصيا بحب انام عالحشيش هناك المنظر والجو ملهمش حل بأمانه..
عندك ستار بكس فالكربة مصر الجديدة وفي سيتي ستارز تحت وموجود في اسكندرية عالكورنيش عند سان ستيفانو باردو جامد جدا واسعاره مش غاليه اوي تقريبا نفس كوستاوسلينترو..
تايجر اللي في السراج مول جامد باردو وهادي واسعاره مش غاليه تماما..
ولو معاك عربيه انت واصحابك ونفسك تشرب حاجة ولا تاكل حاجة فاللذيذ اطلع على ميدان الحجاز فمصر الجديدة محل اسمه العائلات اضرب من عندة فخفخينا بالايس كريم ب 3.5 جنيه ورووووعه او اضرب بوريو بجد ملوووش حل ب 5 جنيه..
او اشرف فرغلي اللي فضهر جنينه مول باردو جااااااامد العصاير هناك وكلها فاللذيييذ..وطبعا فرغلى جامعة الدول ملوش حل ..
ولو حبيت فروت سلات بالايس كريب انصحك بمحل اسمه ماجيك فروكسي جاامد ورخيص* 

*هقلك على مكان اشترى كنز انت وصحابك وروح اقعد على النيل**

**فيه نادي المعلمين في الجزيره*

*مكان لقائات المنتدى*

*اسعاره ظريفه جدا ً*


*وفيه مكان اللقائات السابق الحديقه الدوليه بمدينة نصر*


*برضو مكان ظريف بس اسعاره اغلى شويتين*


*قهوة شيبوب بشارع غرب القشلاق بالعباسيه*

*قهوه شعبيه وبأسعار جامده اوووووووووي*

*الموضوع منقول*

*بس هو عجبني اووووووووووووووووووي*

----------


## حمادو

*ايه الحاجات الجامدة دي؟
الاسعار دى فى القاهرة بتاعتنا؟ ولا فى قاهرة تانية؟ 
سيبك انت من دا كله
وعلى رأيك
مشوار على نادى المعلمين أحسن من كل دا

*

----------


## قلب مصر

لا كدة تمام التمام
عرفنا الأماكن وعرفنا الأسعار 
فاضل بس نروح نتفسح  :: 
الف شكر يا حسام على العرض الجميل للأماكن  :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

*يارب يارب* 

*احمد صلاح ما يعتبرش الموضوع اعلانات*


*والف شكر لردودكم*

----------


## حسام عمر

*بس انتا انزل يا حمادو*

*وانا حفسحك*

*ومتنساش الامانه*

*ام يوسف*

*سبيلي يوسف وانا افسحه*

----------


## زهــــراء

موضوع جميل استاذ حسام اهو الواحد عرف السكة  :Girl (13): 
تسلم على النقل الجميل .. :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

*بارك الله فيكي*

----------


## أبو منار

يعني مفيش حاجة في العباسية خالص
خلاص نروح ندور في 6 اكتوبر

تسلم ايدك

----------


## أبو منار

ممكن الدور 26 في جراند حياة

اة انا جربت المطعم دة ممتاز

----------


## حسام عمر

*يا محمد باشا لو قريت اخر 10 اسطر*

*ستجد اماكن مميزه*

*تحبها انت*

----------


## أبو منار

> *هقلك على مكان اشترى كنز انت وصحابك وروح اقعد على النيل*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *فيه نادي المعلمين في الجزيره*
> 
> *مكان لقائات المنتدى*
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشئ مقبولة بردة وممتازة كمان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ندى الايام

استاذ حسام بجد معلومات جميلة اوى
والكافيهات اللى فى المهندسين فعلا جميلة انا جربتها
بس كنا محتاجين محرم معانا هههههههههههههههه 
مش نافعه بنات بس
تسلم ايدك يا فندم

----------


## nariman

*معلومات مميزه يا حسام*
*شكراااااااا*

----------


## اياح حتب

شكراً على الحاجات الجميلة دى

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف شكر لكم اخوتي على تشجعكم لي*

----------


## HaythamGhareeb

الموضوع قديم جدا بس طلع معي في البحث على جوجل فحبيت أشكر صاحب الموضوع. أكيد فيه اماكن راحت و الأسعار أكيد تغيرت بس بردك في الموضوه مجهود.

----------


## حسام عمر

*صدقني مفرقتش كتير نفس الرنج تقريبا ً*

----------


## HaythamGhareeb

شكرا يا حسام باشا و خليني أسألك بقى بما انك خبير.. أنا نازل مصر 19 ديسمبر و ده أول شتاء أقضيه في مصر من 18 سنة. انا حقعد 10 ايام. حنزل مطار اسكندرية و أطلع على القاهرة و السفر حيكون تاني من الأسكندرية.
بفكر اقعد في مصر 8 ايام و اخر يومين في اسكندرية.
بس مشكلتي اني زيي السياح في مصر و نفسي مضيعش الاجازة دي. تنصحني أقضيها ازاي. لو تحب نفتح موضوع تاني برا ده مفيش مشكلة بس انا حاسس اني تايه الصراحة.

----------


## حسام عمر

*صعب اقولك لانه  ممكن تفكيري غير تفكيرك خااااااااااااااالص*

----------


## HaythamGhareeb

عندك حق. خلاص انا حسيب الموضوع للظروف. شكرا

----------


## حسام عمر

مصر حتنور بيك

----------


## ابن البلد

أكيد الأسعار دي أتغيرت يا سوسو 

مفيش أخر تحديث للأسعار

----------


## حسام عمر

بعد تولي الرئيس القادم وهدوء الأحول  وعودة السياح سنبحث عن الأسعار الجديده  وترجمة الموضوع إلى كذا لغه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا حسام
ح نستنى الريس الجديد ونستناك
^3*

----------


## حسام عمر

*فيه نادي المعلمين في الجزيره*

*مكان لقائات المنتدى*

*اسعاره ظريفه جدا ً*


*وفيه مكان اللقائات السابق الحديقه الدوليه بمدينة نصر*


*برضو مكان ظريف بس اسعاره اغلى شويتين*


*قهوة شيبوب بشارع غرب القشلاق بالعباسيه*

*قهوه شعبيه وبأسعار جامده اوووووووووي و مكان تجمع للفلول
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> بعد تولي الرئيس القادم وهدوء الأحول  وعودة السياح سنبحث عن الأسعار الجديده  وترجمة الموضوع إلى كذا لغه



حتى بعد مقدم الرئيس الحال كما هو الحال

----------

